# router speed with large bits



## Ronnie1a (May 24, 2009)

I just purchased a set of rail and stile bits to make cabinet door frames. It came with a warning "do not exceed 8000 rpm." I'm not clear of the danger of using the router at full speed. Wouldn't it burn the wood if the speed is too slow? I can adjust the speed of my router but it is only a guess where 8000 rpm is.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Hm ... I always thought it was high speed that caused burning, but in poking around on the internet I see lots of folks saying that SLOW speed causes burning, as you suggest.

At any rate, large bits sometimes have that warning not because of anything having to do with burning but because the linear speed of a point on the outer rim of a large bit is phenomenal when the rotational speed is high, and it's just dangerous to have something moving that fast. 

Also, dispite what people say about low speeds causing burning, I STILL think that high speeds can do it. When the blade is moving superfast, you cut and then you polish, causing friction, before the blade moves on

Paul


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

"linear speed of a point on the outer rim of a large bit is phenomenal when the rotational speed is high, and it's just dangerous to have something moving that fast"

What is the danger? Is it because the bit could fail or what?

The debate about whether it is high or low speed causing burning is interesting. I guess that I have always thought of the cause as being binding and/or wrong speed of moving material or tool. I am doubtful that a router bit rotating too fast could cause a burn, but I could not back up that statement.

G


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes, the bit could fail at high speeds. Do you wear a flack jacket when you run your router???


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I am not one to second guess manufacturer's recommendations. I have a rail and style set from freud. My router has the speed setting on a label right on the router itself. If yours doesn't, maybe you could check your manual that came with it or go online to the company site and the info is probably there.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Large router bits?*

My stile and rail cutters measure 1 3/4 inches, not large, medium maybe. Large for a router, especially hand held and not advised,:no:
is 3 1/2inches, for panel raising. Grizzly catalog recommends using a table mounted router for it's 3 inch cutters. I see no problem in running what you have at 10,000 rpms, unless stictly prohibited by the manufacture. And no matter the cutter diameter always take material away incrementally for safety and a better final finish. :yes: bill


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

" And no matter the cutter diameter always take material away incrementally for safety and a better final finish. :yes: bill "

Now there is the key to it all.

G


----------

